# Thompson Omegs 6 shot group @ 100 yds



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Did a little shooting today with my new TC Omega.

Zero'ed 1 inch 1/2 high at 100yds. (pic looks higher, but its not)

Crazy thing is, I shot 3 bulets touching at 50, covered up the holes, moved the target out to 100 and put 6 pretty much in the same holes as I did at 50. All aiming at the center sticker. 
Im impressed, this baby shoots FLAT!!!! Should be right in the boiler room out to 150. 

240gr Hornady XTP bullet
Green Sabot
2, 50 grain Tripple Seven Pellets,
Tripple Seven 209 primer.

Shot it at 30 also and it's right in there.

No excuses for me! lol...big antlers do crazy things to a man! HAAAA

Ready for the 27th!!

PR


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I purchased a new T/C Omega this weekend. I am excited to get out and shoot it, but won't have a opportunity until this weekend, depending on the amount of hours I spend at stand. Sweet looking gun and I have heard a lot of good things about them.

Good luck on the 27th!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice shooting!!

You can use this program to get you close to your guns ballistics at you given load. Actual shooting is the only way to confirm, but these numbers are normally close.

For your load use 1800 FPS (according to the Hodgen chart for T7 with a 240 gr, bullet) and a BC of 0.147 for the 240 gr, XTP

http://www.handloads.com/calc/index.html


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

thanks! I was happy with the group.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

the very best muzzleloader out there... I don't know why anyone would wast money on another inline!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I shot my T/C omega too over the weekend. I picked up one of those Nikon Omega scopes for it, my first scope ever. The only thing was that with 4" of eye relief I had problems moving the scope forward enough that when I put my chin/face on the stock that the scope is opened up fully. I can move my head slightly back but its not natural. Then again, seems how I've never used a scope in my life, maybe its just something I'll get used too.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Procraftboats21 said:


> the very best muzzleloader out there... I don't know why anyone would wast money on another inline!


I wouldn't go that far  but they are one of the best that shoots pyrodex, T7, type loads.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

bill,try putting a slip-on recoil pad on you omega just to see if it provides enough added length to see through the scope properly.if it does limbsaver makes a very good recoil pad just for the omega.i have one of them on a savage 7mm rem mag and it took alot of the recoil away.my shoulder thanks me every time i shoot it!


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

The reciol pad is an awesome tip!!!!

Bill..stick with it. Once you get use to it, chances are you will never to back to iron sites!!

its funny because scopes is all I have ever used. Havent really ever used a firearm without a scope. I understand what you mean though by not being able to see through it.

because of my left eye going bad..(another story) and now becoming right eye dominate, I have had to learn to shoot right handed. Its a whole new learning curve to bring up the rifle and have the scope just show up. It's been taking some getting use to for me as well. 

this was the first time I have ever shot a rifle right handed...and it worked out great. With my bipod i should be fine, but to bring it up quick in a still hunting situation will take some practice.

PR


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

river,i think he's saying that since he can't move the scope far enough forward he's not getting enough eye relief(4 inches) to see through his scope.(i think!)


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Procraftboats21 said:


> the very best muzzleloader out there... I don't know why anyone would wast money on another inline!


Different strokes for different folks. I'm a Knight man myself.


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Triton Bill 3inches should be enough eye relief,try screwing the adjusting bell back in and setting scope 3inches from your eye and you should only have to turn focous bell a little to clear view when mounting gun.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

The original Remington 700ML here. Convert the nipple to shotgun primer, shoots like a dream. Pain in the #@$)@#*$ to clean though, but shoots like a dream!  

Come on 27th!


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

ErieAngler said:


> The original Remington 700ML here. Convert the nipple to shotgun primer, shoots like a dream. Pain in the #@$)@#*$ to clean though, but shoots like a dream!
> 
> Come on 27th!


Make sure you pull that main spring out of the bolt and keep it clean! Thats was the only problem I had with my 700, poor design if you ask me, all the blowback and residue goes right back into the bolt causing the main spring to corrode up and misfire. Otherwise it WAS the best shooter (most accurate) ML I have owned. I sold the 700 for a Encore and wasnt real happy with it either. Went with the Omega thumbhole stock a couple of years ago and am very happy with it.


----------



## Silver Streak (Sep 1, 2006)

TritonBill said:


> I shot my T/C omega too over the weekend. I picked up one of those Nikon Omega scopes for it, my first scope ever. The only thing was that with 4" of eye relief I had problems moving the scope forward enough that when I put my chin/face on the stock that the scope is opened up fully. I can move my head slightly back but its not natural. Then again, seems how I've never used a scope in my life, maybe its just something I'll get used too.


Know what you mean about lots of eye relief on the Omega scope...kept moving the scope forward and forward...this baby sure won't be wacking the forehead...good thing about using the slip on pad is that you can always pull it off when its 20 degrees out and you are all bundled up.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

I love that gun. I have to say, I love my Knight and I doubt there is much difference in the way the two shoot, but I have to admit the little red sleeves for the primers are a pain in the butt.


----------

